# Mr Green Presents "I Grow Chronic"



## Opencountry (Feb 21, 2007)

í{yXg+k5160?015


----------



## Droster (Feb 22, 2007)

SWEET! nice find dude


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 22, 2007)

That's a classic! For a simple hydro-how-to, it's perfect. Mr. Green is toasted. Nice little system he's got there.


----------



## Droster (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah I wish I had a basement setup like his, that would be dope.


----------



## the_riz (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah you know droster, We had this video for about 3/4 of a year now and its been great to refer to, plus i love some of the expressions this guy pulls when he sees "fresh gunky nuggs" and when he is checking his green he has the biggest -trying to hide it- grin on his face lol...

plus i nearly tripped when i saw his head come out those plants lol


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't it bad to have your roots exposed to light and the open air? When he has his clones in the 4" cubes, before he moved them to the flowering room, his roots are just hanging out in his tray exposed to light and air. Is that ok?


----------



## the_riz (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess so, We use NFT and our roots have totally overgrown the rootmatt and hang down into the resovoir.. when we change the water every monday we have to prop the top tray up and let the roots just hang out in the grow room for 5 minutes while we sort the water ph / nutes / DH big bud etc...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 25, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Isn't it bad to have your roots exposed to light and the open air? When he has his clones in the 4" cubes, before he moved them to the flowering room, his roots are just hanging out in his tray exposed to light and air. Is that ok?


If you look again, you'll see that he had the hydroton piled up around the cubes. He scooped the hydroton and roots out to transplant into the ebb and flow.

Or was I seeing things?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 25, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> I guess so, We use NFT and our roots have totally overgrown the rootmatt and hang down into the resovoir...


Do you have a pic of your system? I'd like to see how it's setup.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 25, 2007)

It looked like his clones were sitting right in the tray with no hydroton around them. I think you might mean in the flowering room. I am talking about his veg room, his drip system. Is this a good system to use, or do you guys just stick with the ebb system for both veg and flowering?


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 25, 2007)

A couple of other questions. When you have your clones on the drip along with your mother plants, what strength would your nutes have to be at? The mother plant would need more than the clones right? And I also noticed he didn't have a lid on his drip reservoir. Wouldn't he have algae problems?


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it's a nice vid but definately not for newbies


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 26, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> It looked like his clones were sitting right in the tray with no hydroton around them. I think you might mean in the flowering room. I am talking about his veg room, his drip system. Is this a good system to use, or do you guys just stick with the ebb system for both veg and flowering?


You're right, I just looked at it. He used the large 4 by 4 blocks of rockwool with the plastic still around it. Same end result. No light hits the roots.

I don't use a seperate vegging room. I root my plants in an aeroponic rooting chamber and then put them directly into the ebb and flow until harvest. All my vegging is done in the same room as when I flower. If you're going to have a seperate vegging room, his method would work great.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 26, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> A couple of other questions. When you have your clones on the drip along with your mother plants, what strength would your nutes have to be at? The mother plant would need more than the clones right? And I also noticed he didn't have a lid on his drip reservoir. Wouldn't he have algae problems?


I believe he is using a half strength mix. No, Mother plants don't need full strength nutes. You aren't growing them for weed. You're only growing them for cuttings. The plant will grow plenty of good cuttings on half strength nutes.

Yes, he would have to cover the reservoir to prevent algae. He did it after the camera was off.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 26, 2007)

Your the man SB. Got a chance to go to the city today to a hydroponic store and got a better idea on how hydro works a little better now. I thought the aeroponics system looked pretty cool. The manager said that it is one of the best systems to use. What if a guy used the aeroponic system in the veg room, and another aeroponic system in his flowering room? Sorry for clogging up this thread.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 26, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> What if a guy used the aeroponic system in the veg room, and another aeroponic system in his flowering room?


Transplanting from an Aeroponic system to another would be difficult after vegging the plants. When I take my rooted clones out of my aeroponic machine, the roots are about a foot long and already tangled in each other. I sometimes have to actually cut through them just to free them.

Having separate rooms that go from rooting to vegging to flowering in the same room would be the only feasible method to use with an aeroponic grow.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 26, 2007)

Ah I see. So if I wanted to use separate rooms, I would use aeroponics in both rooms, and use a cart with wheels or something and swap systems instead of trying to take out individual pots and move them. That makes more sense. Is there a system you can use to go from  hydro to dirt? This would be for my outside grow.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 27, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Ah I see. So if I wanted to use separate rooms, I would use aeroponics in both rooms, and use a cart with wheels or something and swap systems instead of trying to take out individual pots and move them. That makes more sense. Is there a system you can use to go from hydro to dirt? This would be for my outside grow.


You could feasably go from drip to dirt, but for a dirt grow, I think I'd rather start em in dirt to get a nice root/dirt ball going. There would be less transplant shock as well.

Using seperate rooms, I was talking about just doing the entire crop in each room by switching the light timing. No movement of crops. Too much chance for harm by moving them.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah I think it would be better going from dirt to dirt. And about my rooms, veg room has cfls set up, and flower room has hps set up. The rooms are side by side, so it shouldn't be too much of a problem. Thanks SB.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the vid.  That was very helpful to us novice growers.  I should watch it again no doubt.  Just waiting for my seeds to arrive.

When he "topped" the plant for 2 buds, did he just make one cut on the top of each plant?  Or Did he take the end off each branch extending from the stem?  It looks like there's buds all over the plants.  Are there just 2 growing up through the center?

thx


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 2, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> When he,<Mr. Green>, "topped" the plant for 2 buds, did he just make one cut on the top of each plant? Or Did he take the end off each branch extending from the stem? It looks like there's buds all over the plants. Are there just 2 growing up through the center?
> 
> thx


Those weren't "buds" he took. Buds are the flowers that form after flowering the plant to harvest. He took cuttings from the plant. How many branching's there are available is dependant on how you grow your plants. If you top your plants as I do for Host plants, you can get as many as 100 places to take cuttings.

You have to remember the *30% RULE.*

*THE 30% RULE*
Never take more than 30% of the available cuttings until the ones you've taken are completely healed. If you take more than 30% of the available branch tips, the plant will stress and become a Hermaphrodite. This will ruin your host plant.
*********************
I give my host plants two weeks between taking cuttings. I've never had one turn Hermie.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 3, 2007)

Stoney, I know he took a cutting off the top but he made it sound like that one particular cutting he removed was going to influence 2 buds to spawn from that area he removed the cutting.


----------



## KADE (Mar 3, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Stoney, I know he took a cutting off the top but he made it sound like that one particular cutting he removed was going to influence 2 buds to spawn from that area he removed the cutting.


 
Not really spawning... what happens is ur cutting the top main shoot... and the next 2 side shoots below that now get the energy and they will take the original ones place.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, each time you take a cutting, the node just below that cutting will sprout two new stems. For a Host plant, I can do this until I have over 100 tops to take cuttings from.


----------

